
Show HN: I found my WHY, which trumps passion anytime - azarai
https://mindfuldevmag.com/find-your-why
======
mikro2nd
Oh the hurdles to jump! The final straw was the reCapcha it stuck in my face.
I went away. Away, away, I ran away.

~~~
azarai
Where did you get a ReCaptcha?

